# Bra line chaffing



## wicked_pear (Jul 12, 2011)

Well its that season again of sweat-y-ness (sp) and being active during the summer months. Any body have suggestions on ways to combat the chaffing under the bra band?
sighs, thea


----------



## Kamily (Jul 12, 2011)

Do what I do and go without one as much as possible.  Have you tried baby powder or cornstarch?


----------



## Jes (Jul 12, 2011)

Try body glide products that runners use. Just google some up and see what you think.


----------



## Puddles (Jul 12, 2011)

You'll probably think I'm crazy, but I'm not, for any type of chafing issues you have, buy you a can of athelete's foot spray, make sure it's the powder spray and not the liquid. It will keep the chafing area dry, works better than powder or corn startch!


----------



## SillyLady (Jul 12, 2011)

I have never had a problem with my bra chaffing, but every so often I do with my legs and sometimes even with my belly. This is the first time I have ever admitted this. :shocked: LOL! okay adding a goofy face does not make me as shy about posting about this. haha! 

The best solution I have found for me is Desitin Rapid Relief Lotion!! OMG! This stuff is aaaaaaaaaa-mazing!! I apply a little and I am not kidding it lasts forever!! I take a ton of showers and it stays put. So I literally apply it once every week or two. Sometimes I can even go longer without applying it. You find it in the baby diaper section. It has a very faint baby powder smell to it.

I was hesitant to try it but now I cannot imagine life without it! Not to mention, when I am intimate with someone.. they do not and cannot tell that I have ever used it. So, no worries there if it is a concern you might have. 

1 tube can last almost an entire year ($3.40) bc a little goes a LONG way!!  

I hope this helps. 
Amber


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 16, 2011)

I still swear by that Monistat Anti-Chafing stuff and probably have never used it for anything it was meant to be used for. LOL Love it on my feet when wearing new shoes that rub.

If I know I'm going to be extra sweaty, though, I'll sprinkle a good bit of Gold Bond baby powder in my bra. I haven't had any serious chafing or weird rashes at all this summer, and this is with sweating in some pretty nasty humid weather.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 16, 2011)

http://pambras.com/

I've never used them but I've heard other people say they work great. It's worth checking out. 
I also noticed when checking their website that they have a tummy liner too. I'm sure that could be useful to some ladies on this board as well.


----------

